# Rahmen pulvern im Raum Hannover



## Ritschie (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen HT-Rahmen für ein Kinderbikeprojekt pulvern lassen. Ich kenne nur Gleiss in Pattensen, die das machen. Soll dort 110 Euro kosten. Ich nehme an, daß dort gute Arbeit abgeliefert wird aber der Preis wohl auch dementsprechend ist.

Wisst Ihr noch eine Alternative, vielleicht auch gut und noch günstiger??

Gruß Ritschie


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. März 2010)

Nicht Hannover aber ein Tipp.
Kuhjand aus dem Forum

Leider selbst noch nicht getestet.
Ich habe zwei Rahmen bei Gleiss pulvern lassen und war mittelmäßig zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (5. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330260

Wir waren sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Quen (5. März 2010)

Habe bereits mehrfach bei Karsten Gleiss pulvern lassen, neben Rahmen auch (Feder-)gabeln. War jederzeit zufrieden.

Besonders empfehlenswert ist Gleiss bei Rahmen-Reparaturen!


----------



## Ritschie (6. März 2010)

Danke Euch allen für die Tipps! Werde mal bei Kujand anfragen, als Backup bleibt Gleiss eine Option 

Gruß Ritschie

(Bin noch ganz erschöpft vom Snowride gerade eben - BB & GB. War aber super)


----------



## kiko (6. März 2010)

http://www.schleswiger-werkstaetten.de/de/angebote/auftrag/#a10
ca.30-40inclgabel


----------

